# Microsoft XML Parser (MSXML) 3.0 Service Pack 4 (SP4): Aug 26



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

The Microsoft® XML Parser (MSXML) 3.0 SP4 release offers a number of bug fixes and security fixes over the previous MSXML 3.0 SP releases. All MSXML 3.0 releases provide:

Server-safe HTTP access 
Complete implementation of XSL Transformations (XSLT) and XML Path Language (XPath) 
Changes to the Simple API for XML (SAX2) implementation, including new SAX2 helper classes with even higher conformance with World Wide Web Consortium (W3C) standards and the OASIS Test Suite.

Release Notes

MSXML3 SP4 Release Notes 

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows 2000, Windows 98, Windows ME, Windows NT, Windows Server 2003, Windows XP

To install the MSXML SDK, you must have the Microsoft Windows® Installer 2.0 (MSI 2.0) on your computer. If you are running Windows NT® 4.0, Windows 98, Windows ME or Windows 2000 (RTM, SP1 or SP2) you need to upgrade to MSI 2.0. If you are running Windows 2000 SP3 or higher, Windows XP or Windows Server 2003, you already have MSI 2.0. 
Download Windows Installer 2.0 Redistributable for Windows NT 4.0 and 2000 or Windows Installer 2.0 Redistributable for Windows 98, and windows Millennium Edition.

Note:

Windows Server 2003 already has MSXML 3.0 SP4. If you have Windows Server 2003, you do not need to install this release. 
All applications using MSXML3 should be closed before you install this SP.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...22-2d4c-4162-8fb8-66bfc12f32b0&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

